# 2022 California Competition Events



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

First event for the season's this saturday, in fresno. it's a toys for tots event

it's a multi-org event with iasca sq+spl, meca sql+spl, and usaci spl. 

event details:

1X (Fresno, CA) Audio Concepts 8th Annual Toys for Tots – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
https://mecacaraudio.com/events/events/3065
https://www.facebook.com/events/599927474535279

i'll try to keep adding them as they come up


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

Damnit Fresno is so damn far lol


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

meca seems more popular out on the west coast, but iasca's been hosting more events over the past couple years. here's the california meca schedule so far. https://mecacaraudio.com/events/calendar/?season=2022&show=allevents&state=CA&view=card

redlands, bakersfield, vacaville, and monterey are on the calendar. i'm pretty sure more will get added throughout the season.

here's nevada too, since vegas isn't far from many in socal - https://mecacaraudio.com/events/calendar/?season=2022&show=allevents&state=NV&view=card


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

meca event couple weeks out in redlands (socal), both spl and sql - events – MECA


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

a couple california events in feburary:

first, a dual-org meca/usaci spl event in bakersfield 2/5/2022. meca is a 2x:

events – MECA
Termpro.com Official Event: Kern County Showdown
https://www.facebook.com/events/866755133966569

dual-org iasca/meca sqc/iqc sql event in vacaville 2/13/2022. meca and iasca are 3x:

events – MECA
3X (Vacaville, CA) Audio Intensity SQ Showdown – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1474099272962038


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

2/13 event will have the superbowl on, i don't know what else scott has planned for the event though.

since it's a meca 3x, there'll be two judges and one with iasca. come out, get some feedback, and listen to some cars


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Time range for the show tomorrow?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

march 19th in fresno, it's a multi-org event with iasca sq+spl, meca sql+spl. here's details:

3X (Fresno, CA) Dual 3X Sound Off – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
events – MECA
https://www.facebook.com/events/4923650161057471


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

96jimmyslt said:


> Time range for the show tomorrow?


people will likely start showing up at 830 and usually goes until early evening.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn no one in the Bay area hosting anything. I wonder how they determine sites.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

if you have a shop in mind, reach out to @papasin 

there'll be an event in hayward/union-city soon. one in monterey/seaside in august. i'm sure there's others.

also a reminder there's a show next weekend, the 19th, in fresno. details a few posts up  2022 California Competition Events


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

That Fresno show is going to be hard to make with current gas prices


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

the fresno show had about 150 people there, full house as usual


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

april should be a busy month for shows all over the state 

Dual-Org SPL in Redding 4/2:

IASCA 2x - https://iasca.com/event/2x-redding-ca-nor-cal-triple-2x-sound-off/
MECA 2x - events » MECA

Modesto 4/9-4/10 Another Multiple-Org event:


> Guys and gals. Working on a tri-org 3X event with Brian at his shop on April 10 (MECA/IASCA/EMMA). Wanted to get feelers on who would be interested in EMMA training day before (April 9). Please comment below or let me (or Brian) know so we can coordinate with Tom who will be providing the training.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Additional info: The training will be for those interested in judging EMMA, but would be beneficial to any competitor to know the process. The preliminary thought is it would be $100 a person which would include an annual membership and USB with the media on it.



EMMA judge training - 2022 EMMA CA Judges Training Registration
EMMA 3x - https://www.facebook.com/events/933165994012718
IASCA 3x - 3X (Modesto, CA) SQ Bash at Brian’s Place – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
MECA 3x - events » MECA
Riverside 4/23 MECA 2x SQL and SPL - events » MECA

Sonoma 4/24 IASCA 1x SPL - 1X (Sonoma, CA) Raceworz 1x Sound Off – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

may isn't as busy as april  

may 21st in bakersfield, ca. C.A.R Soundz SPL Smackdown 2. meca 2x spl - events » MECA

may 22nd in harbor city ca. LEXSERVICE SQ Showdown 22. dual-org meca 2x sql and iasca 1x iqc/sqc

events » MECA
1X (Harbor City, CA) LEXSERVICE SQ Showdown 22 – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

May have been mentioned already but June 26th in Concord,
Concord Car Stereo
1775 Concord Avenue
Concord, CA 94520

4X Quadruple POINT SANCTIONED EVENT

MECA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah, i was doing a month-ahead. also gonna be an EMMA 2x event


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

may 22nd in harbor city ca upgraded to a meca 3x!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

june is a busy month, both norcal and socal shows. 


june 4th in fresno, meca 2x spl - events » MECA

june 4th in vallejo, iasca 1x/2x idbl/spe - 1X (Vallejo, CA) Battle On The Bay 2x Sound Off – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.

june 5th in montclair, meca 2x sql - events » MECA

june 26th in sacramento, iasca 1x idbl/spe - 1X (Sacramento, CA) Dual 1X Trophy Recycling Sound Off – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.

june 26th in concord, both meca 4x and emma 2x:

meca 4x sql - events » MECA
emma 2x - https://www.facebook.com/events/2813222098973052


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Oof...must have missed the edit...didnt see this weekend's shows 😢


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry, i've been swamped both work and personal life lately.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

July 2022:


July 9th Fresno. Team Incursion Car show and MECA 2x Points SQL+SPL 
meca - events » MECA
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/714315839777575
July 9th Sacramento. dB Drag Termpro.com Official Event: Lunsford Customs
July 16th in Redlands. MECA 2x Points SQL+SPL
meca - events » MECA
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/257774106494737
July 31st in Bakersfield. IASCA idBL and Bass Boxing 3X (Bakersfield, CA) Team FDZ Audio Summer Sound Off – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

Finally made it out to the event in Redlands, if only for a brief moment. Nice to finally able see some bitching cars in person.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

August 2022:

* August 13th, Marina. MECA SQL Marina Auto Stereo Showdown 6. 
meca - events » MECA
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/391740322543322/

* August 20th, Bakersfield. Elite Car Audio SPL Smackdown. 
meca - events » MECA
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/561684028815400/

Nothing slated for IASCA and dB Drag's site is throwing errors. I'll edit the post if there's more August events.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

termpro's site is up again 

august 13th, sacramento. dbdrag at Lunsford Customs
termpro - Termpro.com Official Event: Lunsford Customs

august 20th, sacramento. usaci Raceworz @ Sacramento Raceway
termpro - Termpro.com Official Event: Raceworz @ Sacramento Raceway


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

@papasin added a show at @locoface's shop. august 21st. dual-org iasca 1x + meca sq 2x. 

Audio Systems SQ Showdown 2, Montclair CA
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/751555139516106
iasca - 1X (Montclair, CA) Audio Systems SQ Showdown 2 – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
meca - events » MECA


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

september, busy month 

* september 4th, Vacaville. MECA SQL. Audio Intensity Labor Weekend Tuneup
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/408503030871082/
meca - events » MECA

* september 11th, Fresno. MECA SQL and SPL. 9th Annual Bassin Out For Heroes
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/643038463493321/
meca - events » MECA

* september 17th, Fresno. IASCA CA State Finals 3X
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/317482386482075/
iasca - 3XWR (Fresno, CA) IASCA CA State Finals 3X – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.

* september 18th, Modesto. IASCA CA State Finals 3X
facebook -
iasca - 3X (Modesto, CA) IASCA CA SQ State Finals – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.

* september 24th, Bakersfield. MECA SPL. 2022 MECA CA/NV SPL State Finals
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/765136907845376/
meca - events » MECA

* september 25th, Camarillo. MECA SQL, 2022 CA/NV/AZ SQ State Finals
facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/5501267633253065/
meca - events » MECA


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

FYI - 9/4 event in vacaville was cancelled.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

FYI - in light of the 9/4 SQL event being cancelled, SQL was added to the 9/11 fresno event.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

september 25th will be a dual-org event, including an emma usa 1x  



EMMA USA


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

from facebook about the september 25th event in in camarillo:


> As mentioned before, in addition to MECA we will also be providing the CA SQ community at this event EMMA USA 1X to finalize folks' requirements for World Finals (will be the 6th X for those that were not able to go out of state).
> Thanks to donations from TRU Technology (John Yi), Morel America (Casey Thorson), MASSIVE AUDIO, and an anonymous donor, we will have ~$3000 prize pool of combination cash and prizes for Top 5 SQ scores for those that enter both MECA and EMMA. Scoring will be based on a weighted average of each judge's scores to determine the Top 5 - 3 judge weighted average. More details to come, but I can't thank enough everyone willing to help and the entire CASQ community for making this an exciting 2022 MECA + EMMA combined CA/NV/AZ state finals. Looking forward to seeing you all there!
> 
> $800/$400/$200, pair of Morel Carbon Elate Tweeters, and Massive Flex headphones as top 5 prizes. Weighted average of your Emma score, my meca score, and Linda’s meca score combined to get top 5.


come out, check out some of the best sounding vehicles in the state


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

2022 season's done. i had some trophies made for the community to celebrate the year. made them with pink carbon fiber risers and karate toppers 










there was some trouble with getting all the trophies delivered, so i handed out nine of thirteen awards.

Just Getting Started - Vehicle with the highest mileage
Voyager - Most mileage for the season
Incontinent - Biggest Puddle - Oil, coolant
Always Be Building - Build is different at every show all season long
It’s Complicated - Most difficult to operate
Square Peg - Least integrated install
Humpty Dumpty - Most delicate / Most broken
Light Show - Most DTCs/Check Engine Lights
Gotta Catch Em All - most points all orgs for the year


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

on to 2023 2023 California Competition Events


----------

